# Comics  > Image Comics >  Switch

## juan678

*SWITCH #1*
*STORY/ART/COVER: STJEPAN SEJIC
After millions of views on Deviant Art, this popular web comic finally gets its own series. A teenage girl gets a mighty artifact that grants her immense powers...the catch? It's a bit haunted! This self-contained “universe” includes Artifacts and characters from other series (with permission!) in a delectably Stjepan Sejic fashion!
OCTOBER 7, 2015
48 / FC / T+*
$3.99

*
SWITCH #2*
_STORY: STJEPAN SEJIC
ART / COVERS A & B: STJEPAN SEJIC
COVER C: LINDA SEJIC
NOVEMBER 18 / 32 PAGES / FC / T / $3.99
When teenager Mary gets the Witchblade, the plans of Sonatine, Sabine, and Kenneth Irons are disrupted. Emissaries of the Darkness and the Angelus pressure Mary to side with them and her decision causes hilarity and awesomeness to follow in Sejic-style!_



*Story and Art by STJEPAN SEJIC*

http://nebezial.deviantart.com/gallery/42514070/twitch

----------


## juan678

*Page 1*

*Page 2*

*Page 3*

----------


## juan678

*Page 4*

*Page 5*

*Page 6*

----------


## juan678

*Page 7*

*Page 8*

*Page 9*

----------


## juan678

Page 10

Page 11

Page 12

----------


## juan678

Page 13

page 14


*To be Continued*

----------


## juan678

*switch- miguel estacado*

----------


## klynn

This and Monstress are my two most anticipated new series this year.  Really looking forward to this and I hope that Image/Top Cow promote it more aggressively than they did Death Vigil.

----------


## daningotham

> This and Monstress are my two most anticipated new series this year.  Really looking forward to this and I hope that Image/Top Cow promote it more aggressively than they did Death Vigil.


I will be picking up both as well.

----------


## juan678

Page 15 art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Cover n 3 art by Nebezial


Una

----------


## juan678

Switch New Preview  art by Nebezial  Thanks New :Smile: 

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Switch...view-558102305
New Page 16 a 20  Thanks

----------


## juan678

In Cbr 
Page 16

Page 17

Page 18

----------


## juan678

Page 19

Page 20

----------


## juan678

New Minipreview art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

*New Minipreview art by Nebezial*
switch: ah brothers and sisters.... :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Variant Cover Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch switch- zala, the twilight empress wip Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

switch 1, in which mary fights a brick wall and wins...TWICE! art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

SWITCH #3
STORY / ART / COVER A: STJEPAN SEJIC
COVER B: LINDA SEJIC
INCENTIVE COVER C: STJEPAN SEJIC
DECEMBER 23 / 32 PAGES / FC / T / $3.99
Mary finally learns what the Witchblade's world is all about as she gets pulled to the other side where she has both friends and enemies...if only she know who was which!

----------


## juan678

switch work in progress *Art by Nebezial*


and then there were two XD


zala the twilight empress

and una

----------


## juan678

Art by Nebezial
a miniprint for switch 1 that i did for escape pod comics store in new york. they will be giving the miniprints with copies of switch1

----------


## Selykg

Can't wait for this book. Looks so good

----------


## juan678

Art by Nebezial working on switch 2 and having a blast

----------


## juan678

Sejic introduces the history of the Witchblade and brings in Una, the first bearer. The Witchblade, being a blend of the light and the dark, opens up the story, with Sejic expanding the universe in an organic way. Despite this, the end result is parallel storylines that have tenuous transitions tying them together, despite the connection between the artifacts. Unfortunately, Sejic adds in a few disjointed story details, like bubblegum as an excuse for preparing for a dentist appointment or representing "all the noise and screams" with one single "KRSSH." The art and story have a sense of disconnect, even though Sejic both writes and draws.

Sejic's art has raw intensity, with bold, intentional lines for the people and places as well as softer, fluid color work that adds depth to the story. The colors frequently take on a wash appearance, giving the imagery amplified kinetic energy. Occasionally, the character drawings float on the painterly backgrounds, but the entire visual package comes together with the sketchbook energy of private ideas given passionate expression. The word balloons are unnecessarily flourished, however, with the tails squiggling towards their speakers, rather than traditionally pointing in the right direction; it takes some adjustment to realize the characters aren't fainting or under duress.

Despite a few bumps in the road, "Switch" #1 is an ambitious, energetic approach to the worlds of the Darkness and Witchblade. Sejic does a nice job presenting the world for newer readers, giving a tight synopsis of what has come before without piling on smothering amounts of detail. Readers with deeper familiarity will certainly gain more from "Switch" #1, but this is as an approachable single issue for this universe.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...ow-productions

----------


## nebezial

i wonder how many people will get the bubblegum thing when they read it?  :Smile: 

hint, when you are a kid you really really believe advertising, so when tv says this gum will clean your teeth and should be chewed after meals and drinks...you remember it!

especially if you know there is a dentist appointment in your future :P

----------


## juan678

New Sketch :Smile: * ART BY Nebezial*

----------


## juan678

art by Nebezial

----------


## klynn

New article on Newsarama: http://www.newsarama.com/26206-witch...th-switch.html

It feels like this book is getting more pre-release press than past Sejic books (poor _Death Vigil_) so that's encouraging. Let's hope that Image/Top Cow continue to promote it. 

One more week!

----------


## mrjinjin

> New article on Newsarama: http://www.newsarama.com/26206-witch...th-switch.html
> 
> It feels like this book is getting more pre-release press than past Sejic books (poor _Death Vigil_) so that's encouraging. Let's hope that Image/Top Cow continue to promote it. 
> 
> One more week!


Any plans to have Magdalena appear?

----------


## juan678

art by Nebezial

----------


## nebezial

> Any plans to have Magdalena appear?



oh yes  :Smile:  definite plans.

----------


## mrjinjin

> oh yes  definite plans.


Great.   Looking forward to it.  Thanks.

----------


## juan678

art by Nebezial

----------


## Holt

Lovely work Mr. Sejic!

----------


## juan678

At by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch Cover n 4 Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 2 Preview Sara Return in new Universe :Smile:  Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Art by Nebezial  pages first look, had some shoulder issues but getting this done dammit! :Cool:

----------


## Dark-Flux

Interesting that Pez is making an appearance when TC stated theyd be retiring the character. I guess they just meant in the mainline continuity?

----------


## juan678

No Solicitacions Switch 4 :Confused:  in image January 2016 Solicitations

----------


## klynn

> No Solicitacions Switch 4 in image January 2016 Solicitations


Errrrrgggggggg!!!!!!!

----------


## nebezial

a bit of a slowdown as i am having some shoulder tendon problems. so i would rather not over exert myself . but february onwards it will be back on a monthly schedule.

my apologies.

----------


## klynn

> a bit of a slowdown as i am having some shoulder tendon problems. so i would rather not over exert myself . but february onwards it will be back on a monthly schedule.
> 
> my apologies.


It's all cool, man. Just take care of yourself!

----------


## daningotham

> a bit of a slowdown as i am having some shoulder tendon problems. so i would rather not over exert myself . but february onwards it will be back on a monthly schedule.
> 
> my apologies.


No worries, thanks for the update.  Hope you heal quickly!

----------


## nebezial

thank you, and if you aver need updates or are curious, feel free to ask questions, here , on my facebook or twitter  :Smile:  twitter is easiest to keep track of tho.

----------


## juan678

No worries, Thanks  new and I hope that you feel better soon

----------


## juan678

New miniPreview n 2 Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Cover n 4 and preview n 2 ART BY  Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 2 Preview Part 1

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Switch 3 Minipreview Art by Nebezial
switch 3 under construction

----------


## juan678

*SWITCH #4
STORY / ART / COVER A: STJEPAN SEJIC
COVER B: LINDA SEJIC
COVER C: STJEPAN SEJIC (INCENTIVE COVER)
FEBRUARY 10 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99
Mary has only had the Witchblade for a few days, and already she's stepped on quite a few toes. Now the owners of said toes would have words with her. Fighting words.*

----------


## juan678

Happy birthday Stjepan Sejic! :Smile:

----------


## juan678

SWITCH #5
STORY / ART / COVER A: STJEPAN SEJIC
COVER B: LINDA SEJIC
COVER C: STJEPAN SEJIC (INCENTIVE COVER)
MARCH 23 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99
For a moment, it seemed that things were looking up for Mary, until the Generals of the Angelus are set free... Farewell to another city block.

----------


## juan678

Art by Nebezial

Nebezial in Twitter
work through the pain!

*switch 6 cover*

----------


## juan678

SWITCH #6
STORY / ART / COVER A: STJEPAN SEJIC
COVER B: LINDA SEJIC
COVER C: STJEPAN SEJIC (incentive)
APRIL 13 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99
Someone released the angelus caste. Now Mary has to make a hard choice; an immense dark power is within her reach, and all she has to do is take her hand...

----------


## nebezial

i am back in action and will start posting substantial updates in a day or two  :Smile:

----------


## Xiroteus

Just read issues one and two. I like it, will continue to read.

----------


## CyberSix

Really enjoying this issue so far.

----------


## Selykg

Has this been cancelled? I know it wasn't doing well but issue #6 was supposed to be solicited for April 2016, it doesn't appear in either of the two sites for pre-order for the current month.

----------


## klynn

> Has this been cancelled? I know it wasn't doing well but issue #6 was supposed to be solicited for April 2016, it doesn't appear in either of the two sites for pre-order for the current month.


I don't think it's been cancelled but issues 3, 4, and 5 have been delayed (5 is now scheduled for 4/13 on the Image website) due to Sjepan's physical problems.  I'm guessing that 6 will be re-solicited for May or June?

----------


## Paulie Blade

I guess you are correct. Just a moment ago I've been on Stjepan's deviantart and apparently he has some arm issues... and it naturally prevents him from drawing.

----------


## nebezial

sincere apologies for the delay, i had some spine to shoulder problems caused by years of poor posture while drawing

i had some physical therapy and am feeling much better with daily exercises.

at the moment i am spamming out issue 3 and issue 4 , both will be complete by the end of february  and will then be published in march, and by issue 5 i plan on putting the book back on schedule

fghfhfg.jpg

----------


## juan678

> sincere apologies for the delay, i had some spine to shoulder problems caused by years of poor posture while drawing
> 
> i had some physical therapy and am feeling much better with daily exercises.
> 
> at the moment i am spamming out issue 3 and issue 4 , both will be complete by the end of february  and will then be published in march, and by issue 5 i plan on putting the book back on schedule
> 
> fghfhfg.jpg


Fantantic Thanks Nebezial :Big Grin: 
*More Preview n 3*

----------


## juan678

More Preview n 3 art by Nebezial

----------


## Ballistic

> sincere apologies for the delay, i had some spine to shoulder problems caused by years of poor posture while drawing
> 
> i had some physical therapy and am feeling much better with daily exercises.
> 
> at the moment i am spamming out issue 3 and issue 4 , both will be complete by the end of february  and will then be published in march, and by issue 5 i plan on putting the book back on schedule


Thanks for the update!! I'm eagerly awaiting next issue!

----------


## juan678

Before Sara and Coffee Switch n 3 Preview Mary vs Angelus art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678



----------


## juan678

Switch N 3 Preview art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

More Preview by Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Other minipreview nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

Thanks Nebezial :Wink:  Switch n 3 is Free :Cool: 
http://www.deviantart.com/art/switch-issue-3-597236249

----------


## Azraelsos

Glad to hear this is still going, though sorry to hear about the physical issues.  I have been a fan of the Darkness/Witchblade stories and am excited to see how this series handles them all in one title.  Love the art and hope it gets to keep going and growing the characters and story!

----------


## juan678

http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...oductions-2016

Preview n 3

----------


## juan678

Switch 1 Sketch n 4 Art by Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

More Preview n 4 art by  Nebezial Thanks New :Big Grin:

----------


## juan678

Switch Cover n 7 art by Nebezial  :Smile:

----------


## juan678

More Sketch art by nebezial :Cool:

----------


## juan678

Nebezial in Twitter
first arc will be as it is, 7 issues and then after that about 200 page thick graphic novels,(extra big comic) XD
so... once switch first arc is done i'm quitting comics. never liked the format, publishing and soliciting always felt like hassle, instead

----------


## nebezial

yeah, floppies are such a limiting format, over time i have fallen in love with graphic novels as a medium. so after the first arc, following switch arcs will be thick 200ish pager books.  :Smile: 

wait between them may be longer but the end result will i think be far more satisfying.

----------


## Paulie Blade

> yeah, floppies are such a limiting format, over time i have fallen in love with graphic novels as a medium. so after the first arc, following switch arcs will be thick 200ish pager books. 
> 
> wait between them may be longer but the end result will i think be far more satisfying.


I get your point, but whenever I see a longer format I'd still expect it to be divided into 'chapters' of some sort. I see single issues of comic books as such chapters of the entire storyarcs, but in this case you're limited to 20-27 page chapters, which can be a pain to the creators now and then.

----------


## nebezial

oh yes, there will be chapters, in a way that is what the singles are supposed to be. my problem with the singles is, sometimes i just want them to be longer. 

for example i am working on switch 4 right now..and i am maxing out on the available pages at 27. usually people settle with the comic being 20-21 pages long. i'm thinking, how many issues can i doublesize because there is a good joke i want to add, or a cool character moment, or motivation i want to address

graphic novel format removes this need of constant compromise and lets me make the best books i can  :Smile:

----------


## Paulie Blade

Well, that's an interesting subject - have you seen Monstress #1? It was stretched to a triple size issue - I wonder how often do the publishers allow such things. I would guess Image is one of the more tolerant publishers when it comes to artistic freedom.

----------


## juan678

SWITCH #7 (OF 7)
COVER B: LINDA SEJIC
AUGUST 24 / 32 PAGES / FC / T+ / $3.99
SERIES FINALE
This is the end… but for whom? As Mary prepares for a final battle against the Angelus Caste, the very purpose of the Witchblade comes into question. Can balance truly be preserved?

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 New Sketch Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 Preview art by nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 preview art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 Preview art by Nebezial :Big Grin:

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 Preview art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 Sketch art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 Preview art by Nebezial :Smile:

----------


## juan678

switch 4 art by Nebezial :Cool:

----------


## juan678

Switch 1 is Free Art by Nebezial Thanks new :Smile: 
http://www.deviantart.com/art/switch...ue-1-614053927

----------


## juan678

Switch 2 is Free Art by Nebezial Thanks new :Smile: 
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Switch-Issue2-614062336

----------


## juan678

> Thanks Nebezial Switch n 3 is Free
> http://www.deviantart.com/art/switch-issue-3-597236249


Switch 1,2 and 3 is Free Art by Nebezial

----------


## juan678

Switch 4 is Free Art by Nebezial Thanks new :Wink: 
http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/s...ue-4-614226975

----------


## juan678

Switch 5 Preview art by Nebezial

----------


## armlessphelan

I saw in solicits that Switch is ending with issue 7. I guess the delays and low sales hurt the book's chance of continuing. Let's hope the trade sales are high enough to justify a second volume.

----------


## juan678

SWITCH, VOL. 1 TP
STORY / ART / COVER:STJEPAN SEJIC

NOVEMBER 30 / 200 PAGES / FC / T+ / $16.99

ADVANCE SOLICIT

After millions of views on DeviantArt, this popular web comic finally gets its own series. A teenage girl gets a mighty artifact that grants her immense powers the catch? It's haunted! A whole new take on WITCHBLADEand the Top Cow Universe in a delectably STJEPAN SEJICfashion! 

Collects SWITCH #1-7

----------


## juan678

Nebezial yesterday :Smile: 
*in january i'm getting back to work and wrapping up the first arc of switch*
*
but*

*3 issues left to wrap up the first arc. and then the sales of the trade will dictate it's future.. that's me saying, it's out of my hands XD*

----------


## juan678

Nebezial  in Deviant Today

Nebezial
_many asked ybout switch and death vigil.

well, here are some harsh truths. switch and death vigil were financial failures. death vigil less than switch, but nevertheless they never found a market to put it in corporate terms. not big on that but at the end of the day, rent must be paid.

those two, alongside ravine present 3 beloved stories that i wanted to tell 

so, will i tell them?

well, thanks to sunstone... yes.

sunstone , my erotic comedic romance ended up being a sucess i never expected just as it was the story i never planned on writing. 

and now it is the salvation to my other projects.


so, 2017. 

january to march i will be posting the last 3 issues of switch here for free. there is no point in printing them as the earnings would barely cover printing and distribution. 
after those 3 issues are done i will sentd the trade to print.


switch will also be the very last standard single issue comic i produce. from here on out, i'm makinggraphic novels only. so basically full ytory in one book.


after switch is done, i will decide whether i will make death vigil lost childhood or the second volume of death vigil in 2017. may end up making a poll..who knows.


those among you curious about ravine... well, if death vigil and switch were low sellers, ravine was a financial abyss XD

truth is sales on that book were so low there is no way i could justify  carrying on....


unfortunately... or fortunately, i was never a smart businessman. i do intend to make ravine volume 3, and give the series one last chance at life. there will be more info on it as 2017 progresses.



now, on the topic of tutorials and stuff like that, i started a twitch channel. i figured i could do q and a demonstrations or whatever there. microphone is still an issue but i will have that worked out very soon as well. 



i don't know that's all that comes to mind right now, but if you have some additional questions, feel free to ask.

_

----------


## Tayne Japal

Sejic needs to swallow some pride and go Kickstarter.

----------


## DavidRA

Yes, Death Vigil was superb. I'd back a Kickstarter, or happily contribute funds in other ways.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Id second (third?) a kickstarter. 

Though i imagine the production and shipping is something of a ball ache for a small team.

----------


## nebezial

it's not a matter of pride. kickstarters are notoriously difficult to do right for one, and then there it the bigger and harder to avoid issue. my country doesn't have crowdfunding covered by tax law. 

no kickstarters, no patreons no gofundmes, nothing. 

until that is resolved, my creator owned life comes down to stubborning my way through the pain and taking any chance to make a few more pages XD

----------


## armlessphelan

> it's not a matter of pride. kickstarters are notoriously difficult to do right for one, and then there it the bigger and harder to avoid issue. my country doesn't have crowdfunding covered by tax law. 
> 
> no kickstarters, no patreons no gofundmes, nothing. 
> 
> until that is resolved, my creator owned life comes down to stubborning my way through the pain and taking any chance to make a few more pages XD


I had a feeling that you not being American was a big part of that.

----------


## Tayne Japal

I've supported Kickstarters for people outside the U.S. Apparently, Croatia isn't on the list. I wonder how hard it is to co-Kickstart with an American partner. 

Anyways, keep putting out what you can. I pretty much buy all your material.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Could you not have Top Cow run it? 
No idea how the logistics of that work though...

But yeah, id back it. Especially if commissions were a backer reward, eh Stjepan? *wink *wink *nudge * nudge

Dammit man, come to the UK sometime! :P

----------


## juan678

*When are you going to work on more switch?*

*Nebezial* _currently on it last 3 issues in february march and april on my deviantart_

----------


## juan678

Nebezial today
*also, expecting to post switch issue 5 online this month*

----------


## juan678



----------


## harashkupo

> 


Oh that's awesome.  I'm actually going to be picking up Aquaman when he jumps on board.

----------


## juan678

In 2017



> 


But In 2018
Yesterday Sejic Twitter :Frown: 

no. the first storyarc was never finished. and at the moment i can't afford to do it on my own time

----------


## juan678

Nebezial now 
*Is there any possibility for switch to make a return? Like if you don't feel like continue it and would rather focus on other projects, I understand and respect that, but is there any external forces that keeps you from continuing twitch as a Web comic?*


real reason for switch being dead in the water: comic sales were abysmal and there was no way for me to justify it’s publishing.
i am already doing a webcomic. working on a webcomic means i don’t get to see any profits till years later. during this time my options are starve or take on additional gigs and overwork myself to the point of destroying my health

i have done this before. i’d rather not do it again. in case any of my projects actually makes it big to the point where it can hard carry a project like switch, then yes i will finish the first storyarc at least and see if trade sales justify continuation. but until then i have to prioritize projects that pay the bills.

----------


## Paulie Blade

For an aspiring comic book creator it's somewhat depressing to see that someone so skilled still has to struggle to pay the bills and doesn't get to be picky regarding what he works on at the moment.

----------

